# Largest thread spool that fits on a Brother PE770?



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello:

Embroidery newbie has a stupid question:

I just bought a Brother PE770 and love it. But what is the LARGEST embroidery thread spool that can fit? 

I know the 200m will fit, but what about the larger spool sizes? I don't know if there are 300m, 400m, 500m or 1000m spools, but if there are, would they fit? They look too large and I don't want to buy just to return it because it doesn't fit.

The hole where the spool fits into my machine has limited room and I can't get the little stick thing to bend heavenward to allow for larger spools to have room. Is it supposed to be able to point heavenward or not? If not, then the hole limits the spool size tremendously.

Thanks for your input!

Nadine


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

You can use any size spool that you want. It does not *have* to go on the spool pin.
You can stand the larger spools in front of (or behind) the machine and get something that will lift the thread above the machine and then allow it through the regular thread path. Just make sure the thread is not n the way of the moving hoop.
I believe special stands are available. I use a part of a baby's cot mobile that someone gave me.  Works like dream.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the info, I guess I didn't think far enough outside the box 

But to follow-up on my question, I researched this a bit and it looks like the 500m thread spool might fit into the Brother PE770 embroidery machine, while the 1000m would NOT.

I will confirm once I have tested this.


----------

